# Dusseldorf Altbier Recipe



## AndrewQLD (17/2/06)

This is a recipe I have developed after much research on the web and discussion with other brewers. I have decided to go with the munich as a base malt because a lot of the info I have read suggested this to be a standard for the Dusseldorf style Altbier as apposed to the North German style Altbier.
Comments would be appreciated.

Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 46.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.30 kg Munich Malt Powells (7.6 SRM) Grain 93.0 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt Powells (1.3 SRM) Grain 6.1 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
40.00 gm Saaz B [8.30%] (60 min) Hops 33.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [5.80%] (30 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) Yeast-Ale 


and the Beersmith file
View attachment Andrews_Alt.bsm

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## doglet (17/2/06)

I've got no input on the recipe but reading the title made me salivate and remember back to my holiday last November where I had the opportunity to visit a few of the pubs in the Dusseldorf Altstadt. Beautiful! I'm just starting AG and after a few pale ales to get the hang of things I'll try an Alt and then progress onto Kolsch. Good luck!


----------



## Gough (17/2/06)

G'day Andrew.

Recipe looks good  I brewed a couple of alt style brews not so long ago using Munich as my base malt and was very happy with the results. I doubt you'll regret it. Your black malt addition for colour should work well, but just as an alternative from my recent experience, 25gms of Carafa III thrown in at the end of the mash gave heaps of colour to the brew and worked really well IMO. Just another option.

Hope brewday goes well. I'm planning on brewing one myself on Saturday night  

Shawn.


----------



## Aaron (17/2/06)

The Hallertau and saaz will probably be good. However, to really be authentic, if that is what you are after, you need to use spalt. Munich as a base is fantastic. That is how I did my alt and I even use Munich as a base for APAs.

The idea of using caraffa is also a good one. However, I managed to get enough black malt in mine to give it a good colour without the overly roasted flavours getting through.

The dry English Ale yeast will probably be a good selection too as it is really attenuative. I got over 80% attenuation from it. However in my alt I used the Wyeast 1007 German Ale yeast which is a great yeast for the style. If you use the German ale yeast you will want to use some finnings though.

All up though it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/2/06)

Gough said:


> G'day Andrew.
> 
> Recipe looks good  I brewed a couple of alt style brews not so long ago using Munich as my base malt and was very happy with the results. I doubt you'll regret it. Your black malt addition for colour should work well, but just as an alternative from my recent experience, 25gms of Carafa III thrown in at the end of the mash gave heaps of colour to the brew and worked really well IMO. Just another option.
> 
> ...



Shawn I tried to get hold of some Carafa III but can't source any :angry: so will have to go with the black malt, think I will throw it in at the end of the mash to try to tame it a bit too. I am looking forward to this brew after sampling my Vienna lager that was 50/50 Munich and Vienna malt, a very nice beer soft and subtle, malt but not sweet, a very nice drop. Surprised me how good these malts are as base malts.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jagerbrau (17/2/06)

im with aaron on the yeast. Altough not to sure on the black malt. alt usually on an amber type colour. did one years ago, have no memory of what went in. just looked at the altbier book by Dornbusch most of his have crystal in them some do have a black. so give it a try and let us all know.


----------



## Duff (17/2/06)

G'day Andrew,

I brewed one last weekend and am with Aaron on the Spalt and yeast. I'm using 1007 from Weizguy's Xmas Case sour mash and fermenting at 16C. I didn't go with Munich as the base but it should turn out OK.

Cheers.



06-09 Altbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.60
Anticipated OG: 1.059 Plato: 14.46
Anticipated SRM: 9.0
Anticipated IBU: 39.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.3 1.90 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
41.3 1.90 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
16.3 0.75 kg. Powells Munich Australia 1.037 6
1.1 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.50 39.8 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1007 German Ale


----------



## neonmeate (17/2/06)

im sure itll be a nice beer but it might not be very altbiery with an english yeast - unless it's a really neutral one. i havent used that yeast so i dunno. ive only used german yeasts with my alts. 1007, WLP011, 029, + the american hefeweizen. 

NZ saaz could be a bit too tangy for the style - id be more tempted to use czech saaz or to go 100% hallertau. i prefer NZ saaz for aroma rather than bitterness as i think it can be a bit rough.

i really dont think it matters whether you use black malt or carafa at that percentage. all you're adding is a pinch of colour. 
also, take this with a pinch of salt as i am a bit of a euromalt snob but i would SERIOUSLY consider getting weyermann or hoepfner munich. or even bairds munich. powells munich just didnt do it for me.... this is the sort of beer where quality base malt should take centre stage.


----------



## jagerbrau (17/2/06)

perle is one of the other hops used alot, all the recipes that have seen with saaz in use it just as aroma hop. i agree with neonmeate, it is a delicate balance of the malt and hops that are the keystones of this beer and the better the grain and hop. there is one of the packet yeast that is i think a german ale yeast with a neutral flavour, vary bad flocattor though, then agian so is alt yeast. What sort of period are you thinking of lagering it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/2/06)

Neonmeate, the SaazB is a very nice hop and fantstic in pilsners, been happy with it so far, and all I have is czech Saaz that was VERY VERY grassy in the one pilsner I made with it last year so I am not keen on repeating the effort <_< . The 007 is also great and is nice and neutral and attenuates VERY well. Thanks for the comments, I'll keep away from the powells one though :lol: . Cheers

Duff, thanks for posting the recipe, it's good to be able to compare let me know how the brew turns out.

Jagerbrau, the black malt is only a pinch so will only add slight colour and hopefully no flavour if I add at the end of the mash.

Aaron, also tried to get some spalt but no luck there either, my problem is I read to much brewing info and then decide I have to make this style this weekend, and leave it too late to get what I want. I am basically brewing this to try an all munich malt brew so it should fit the bill nicely.

And as always thanks for all the comments.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/2/06)

jagerbrau said:


> perle is one of the other hops used alot, all the recipes that have seen with saaz in use it just as aroma hop. i agree with neonmeate, it is a delicate balance of the malt and hops that are the keystones of this beer and the better the grain and hop. there is one of the packet yeast that is i think a german ale yeast with a neutral flavour, vary bad flocattor though, then agian so is alt yeast. What sort of period are you thinking of lagering it.
> [post="109234"][/post]​




I was thinking about 6 weeks, does that sound about right, I could find no real info on how long they lager it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Aaron (17/2/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> I was thinking about 6 weeks, does that sound about right, I could find no real info on how long they lager it.
> [post="109237"][/post]​


I think 6 weeks is about average. I used a silica based finning agent in mine and only lagered for two weeks which worked well for me.


----------



## Gough (18/2/06)

Here's my planned recipe for tonight. It is a variation on my last alt style brew - dropped some of the Dark Munich and replaced it with Pils malt. Also run out of Spalt so am subbing with Tettnang. Looking forward to it  Hope all the other alts being brewed around the place this weekend are going well...

Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Shawn 
Boil Size: 32.88 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 57.4 % 
1.10 kg JWM Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 21.0 % 
1.10 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 21.0 % 
0.03 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.6 % 
65.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 33.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) [Starter 1250 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 41.0 IBU Calories: 481 cal/l 
Est Color: 24.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.63 L of water at 74.9 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Shawn.


----------



## doglet (9/3/06)

How did your Alts turn out? - I realise they are probably still conditioning.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/06)

Doglet, my alt has been conditioning for about 2 weeks now, and at my last sampling was coming along fine, quite bitter with a nice malt backbone that melds together really well. I think I am going to be very happy with this brew  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## doglet (9/3/06)

Great to hear. I've got a couple more pale ales to do with my new AG setup - same malt base but different hopping - to get the hang of things before I move on to Alts. They were a revolation for me along with Kolsch when I went to Germany last year.


----------



## Duff (9/3/06)

You're doing alright Andrew, mine's still got 1/4 inch of krausen on top, almost 4 weeks after brewing :blink: 

First time I've used 1007, is it normally this slow? Ferment at 16C, starter was good, took off quickly. Just took a refrac reading and it's at 1.011 so it must be close but it sure has taken its time. Right rack this weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/06)

Just checked my records Duff, mine took 10 days to drop to 1.011 and there it stayed. And that is an unusually long time too, 5-7 days to full attenuation normally. mine was at 17c but for my ales I usually ferment at 18c for a 5 day fermentation period.
maybe 16c was a touch low and slowed it down a bit.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gough (9/3/06)

Those times are pretty standard in my experience with 1007, especially below 17 degrees. It also has a krausen that never dies  

My Alt wasn't brewed until the Saturday after the above post, and had a yeast starter blowout :angry: so ended up being brewed with the 2265 Kolsch wyeast instead of the 1007. Pitched at 16 degrees, the ferment has sat at between 16 and 17 in my fridge. Has finished at 1009, but I may get a point or so in secondary.  

Shawn.

Edit: Changed 'Kolsch' to 'Alt' - brain explosion I'm afraid...


----------



## Duff (9/3/06)

Thanks Gough, it's the 1007 out of Weizguy's Weisse from the Xmas Case.

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (10/3/06)

Duff said:


> Thanks Gough, it's the 1007 out of Weizguy's Weisse from the Xmas Case.
> 
> Cheers.
> [post="113599"][/post]​



Just re-read the posts properly and 4 weeks is getting on a bit even with the 1007. The krausen really does last forever though - I've racked out from under it without problems in the past and always had very strong attenuation etc. I usually find at 16ish temps the 1007 takes about a fortnight to finish and then I'll usually rack a few days later. 

Just out of interest, did the yeast smell fine from Weiz' 'sour' Weisse after re-culturing?

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (10/3/06)

I stepped it up a couple of times, tried it throughout and it was good, just pitched slurry. Attenuation wise it seems outstanding, just the krausen on top which is probably just throwing me off.

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (10/3/06)

Good stuff  That Xmas case just keeps on giving. 

Good luck with the Alt. If it is as nice as your Kolsch was from the case it should be a ripper.

Shawn.


----------



## seanmac1904 (11/3/06)

there is an interesting comment about 1007 in Dave Miller's Homebrewing guide. On pg 146 it says ...

... this yeast will indeed floculate early and rise to the top giving a huge pancake of yeast on the surface. However if the pancake is not skimmed, the yeast will fall back into the beer and will not subsequently fall to the bottom. "

I havent used this yeast, but it sounds like you might want to rack off from under the head before it drops and clouds your beer.

cheers

Sean


----------

